

How the Other Half Works: an Adventure in the Low Status of Software Engineers - mml
https://michaelochurch.wordpress.com/2014/07/13/how-the-other-half-works-an-adventure-in-the-low-status-of-software-engineers/?src=longreads&mc_cid=0aed9c844c&mc_eid=53f5547965

======
greenyoda
This article was posted eleven days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8033051](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8033051)

And again three days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8071148](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8071148)

